# Most of the time



## Inglip

How do I say most of the time? Or usually? 

Usualy, binabasa ko ng mga aklat na tagalog. 

Usually I read tagalog books.

Thanks


----------



## 082486

correct me if I'm wrong.... ♥ ♥ ♥   

most of the time = madalas or parati
usually = paminsan minsan


----------



## Inglip

Thanks.

But how can I correct you if wrong? ha ha


----------



## DotterKat

I will use this as the source text: _Usually, I read Tagalog books. _(The Taglish _Usually, binabasa ko ng mga aklat na tagalog _is wrong, and not because it is Taglish.)

Note the subtle, but actual, difference between: *Usually*, I read Tagalog books. (You habitually and almost exclusively read books written in Tagalog.) *Kadalasan*, librong Tagalog ang binabasa ko.

AND

I *often *read Tagalog books. (You frequently, but not almost exclusively, read books written in Tagalog.) _*Madalas *_akong nagbabasa ng librong Tagalog.

*Paminsan-minsan *is _from time to time, every so often, every once in a while, now and then, _etc. So _paminsan-minsan _is not equivalent to _usually_.

As for the Taglish text, this would be correct: Usually, aklat na Tagalog ang binabasa ko. (If you mean that when when you do read a book, you almost invariably choose one that is written in Tagalog.)


----------



## 082486

Thank You for the clarification DotterKat


----------

